# How does YOUR gsd say good morning to you???



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

A recent post made me curious how your puppers greets you in the morning. 

To me, theres nothing better than a 'good morning, blow-through-the-nose' from my guy. Marley sleeps on the couch in the other room, then around 6:30 he mosies on into the bedroom while dragging his paws (all in sleepy mode), plops on his doggy bed. sleeps for about 2.2 seconds....and thennnnnnn.... comes to my side of the bed, places his head on the bed directly 1 inch away from mine, and gives a really big BIG breath of air through his nose.....HAHA and i wake up and get a kiss!! i love him sooo much!:wub: 

How do your buddies say good morning mom/dad!?!?


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

My two both say good morning differently. My GSD/Mastiff mix will do the same as yours come one inch from my face either mumbling or making a small whine and then either blows air or kisses my face. If i don't react then she stands on her hind legs and tries again. My GSD male will jump up on the bed being super bouncy and throw himself against me while laying down, talking the whole time and wiggling as much as possible until I reach over and scratch his belly.


----------



## AEA (Sep 17, 2010)

Mine sleeps on her bed beside mine. I move around in the bed at night but she has got used to this and she does not move.

She knows when it is time to get up and if I am still sleeping she will lay her chin on the edge of my mattress, looking at me. When I open my eyes, she gets all happy looking and starts her little dance. 

Out we go for the morning pee before breakfast and then after breakfast back out for the obligatory poop.

I bet the neighbors think I am nuts, standing outside in my robe with a poop bag in my hand waiiting for her to finish!


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

awwww! thats hilarious!
Now, i dont have human kiddies yet, but at this point in my life i cant imagine being happier waking up to anything but my fur-boy! AM eye-boogers and all!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My guy has learned the more...ahem....sensitive areas that male humans have and will place a paw on said area. Sometimes gently, sometimes will great gusto. Either way it's how I wake up when Banjo really wants me up. For non-emergency wake-ups he'll stand over me and breathe on my head whilst his wagging tail brushes my legs. If I ignore this overture of waking "the paw" may be invoked, so I have been trained to listen to this request.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

MarleyGSD said:


> Now, i dont have human kiddies yet, but at this point in my life i cant imagine being happier waking up to anything but my fur-boy!


Same here!!! No human kiddies yet, or ever! I love my neices & I love giving them back. 

Panzer's morning greeting - ears down, tail wagging, big ole kisses. He always waits till we wake up though. If we sleep in, so does he. :wub:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

MarleyGSD said:


> comes to my side of the bed, places his head on the bed directly 1 inch away from mine, and gives a really big BIG breath of air through his nose.....


Thats EXACTLY how Killian does when he isn't in his kennel....


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

brembo said:


> My guy has learned the more...ahem....sensitive areas that male humans have and will place a paw on said area. Sometimes gently, sometimes will great gusto.


 :rofl::rofl::rofl: 
Priceless! lolololol!! im picturing Marley doing that to my DH right now...hahaha!


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Thats EXACTLY how Killian does when he isn't in his kennel....


IMO, it's the best morning ritual i could ask for. I don't think there's a day when i woke up crabby since he's slept out of his crate because that's what i get to wake up to! :wub:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma places both front paws on my bed (my bed is really tall) and sticks her face right in mine and stares at me until I wake up. If that doesn't get the desired result, she will whine softly until my eyes open. Once I look at her she smiles her doggy smile and her tail wags as if to say "Good morning! Now get up!"


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Grizzly is still crated at night, so my greeting is him jumping up trying to kiss me all the way to the door. (He's a puppy go figure)

Bison waits ever so patiently for a sign that I am awake. Sometimes I get the stare one inch from the face, sometimes a nose or eye lick, but confirmation of an awake state is ALWAYS followed by a ball being thrust at me.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

MarleyGSD said:


> awwww! thats hilarious!
> Now, i dont have human kiddies yet, but at this point in my life i cant imagine being happier waking up to anything but my fur-boy! \\


If my 3 year old is waking me, I panic, how in the world did she get out of her room(which she HAS done before).... LOL! When my pup wakes me, I struggle to hold back the desire to kennel him for just 10 more minutes of sleep!!


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Lol I know the feeling, trust me! I started a new job recently so I have been waking up around 645 which wasn't my old schedule. Now I dont need an alarm clock, I have a built in slober clock!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Haha paw on the male parts; classic. :rofl:

My dogs don't wake me up... they just stare; it works. Secretly, I think they are actually concentrating really hard on entering the inner parts of my head order to pull me out of my dream state. aranoid:


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Tbarrios333 said:


> Secretly, I think they are actually concentrating really hard on entering the inner parts of my head order to pull me out of my dream state. aranoid:


It's like instead of hypnotizing us saying "you're getting sleeeeepy" they are saying. "You want to plaaaaay with me"


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

She whines....loudly, from inside her crate.....at exactly 630 EVERY morning. When I open the door, it's the super excited whine and lick ritual. I'm the one waking her up at 5 on days that I work, but on days off, it would be nice to get a couple extra hours.
However, the term "sleeping in" in just not part of my little monster's world


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone else's dogs do the ridiculously exaggerated yawn? It sounds kind of like YawnrawrgrowlhuffEEeaAAa. Yes, just like that.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

As soon as Stark starts hearing me stir he will wait ever so patiently by my bed. He will intently stare me down until I open my eyes, then the bug wiggles start.

Once I say to him, "Good morning" he will POUNCE on my chest, hold me down with his front paws and continuously lick my face until I can wiggle my way out from under him.

Every single morning this happens. :wub:


----------



## steve whitsitt (Jun 29, 2011)

My Gracie is still crated at night, and she is usually quiet and content to stay there in the mornings. However, as soon as I open the crate door, she jumps up and heads to the front door. Then, she turns around and starts dancing around my legs and licking my hand. After that, she's with me the rest of the day until bedtime.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Eva worms up between the hubby and I, curling with her back toward him and puts her neck over my neck as I'm sleeping on my side. We usually manage at least another 10 minutes this way before the kisses start!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dodger comes and sticks his cold wet nose in my closed eyeballs then stands there trying to look cute as if he didn't do it. If that doesn't work he'll nudge me harder.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Usually Ditto will leave me alone til I move in the bed. Then she sometimes will come put her head up against my chest and push, or lick me, or roll over to have me rub her belly. Other days she wakes me to go pee.


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

6 month old Xara mumbles mom, mom, mom over and over!


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Stoli sleeps on the floor and is a perfect angel until he hears me roll over onto my back or right side...then he jumps on the bed and gets into the perfect spooning position and we cuddle like nobodies business with his head right under my chin and i rub his belly :wub: 
the best part is he knows if I roll back onto my left side mama wants to sleep more and he snuggles close and will let me sleep...until I roll over again then we start the snuggle process and all the morning kisses until I say "let's go potty" and then our day has officially started 

and i love every minute of it!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly will come in and jump on my bed and lick my face, and Tanner will come right up to my face and whine and give me his paw.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I sleep like the dead so dh usually jabs me in the ribs to say that Molly is yapping at the door wanting to go outside for a pee! I think I would prefer dogg cuddles or breath


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

bianca said:


> I sleep like the dead so dh usually jabs me in the ribs to say that Molly is yapping at the door wanting to go outside for a pee! I think I would prefer dogg cuddles or breath


and you jab him back and say, "you got up first and you can't let her out because......?"


----------



## shadmuffin07 (Jun 6, 2011)

One growls as I start to wake up lol I guess because ive been leaning next to him and it's his bed, he will growl the whole way off the bed and out of the room, mad because he knows it's time to start the day haha. 
The other one will either take his cold wet nose to my face and arm and will stand looking at me with such intensity! Lol


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> and you jab him back and say, "you got up first and you can't let her out because......?"


:rofl: I wish!

He's a paraplegic and can't get out of bed without me hoisting him, so he does have an excuse. Darn it though


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

since we moved, both have been sleeping downstairs in their crates but once we're better organized and i'm finally able to unpack those final boxes upstairs, i'm sure Riley will go back to his wagging his tail so hard he breaks hurts himself and huffing at us to say morning. Currently they just get so excited when they hear us coming downstairs the manage to wiggle their crates about 6 inches away from where they're supposed to be. kinda funny. Zena used to gently crawl into bed with me and very carefully muscle her way in pushing just enough i wouldnt notice until i was halfway off the bed... then i'd get sloppy kisses and beaten til i was bruised with her tail.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nero loves to wake his dad up in the night, with clobbering him with his paws, if Nero doesn't get a reaction from that he will start buffing his masters head face or his arms. This all goes on by the way whilst I am pretending to be asleep................But Shhhhh don't say anything....

Nero also wakes his master up usually about 20mins before the alarm is due to go off. I am still sleeping.....(or am I.........)

Then his master gets up, gets ready for work, Nero will lie in the landing area so he can see and hear us both, My oh leaves me to sleep......

Then I hear the front door shutting, and Nero climbing up the stairs, He will then come and gently sniff me, then I start to wake up a little then its massive good morning mum kisses, and just jumping all over the bed and general sillyness.........


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

stolibaby said:


> Stoli sleeps on the floor and is a perfect angel until he hears me roll over onto my back or right side...then he jumps on the bed and gets into the perfect spooning position and we cuddle like nobodies business with his head right under my chin and i rub his belly :wub:
> the best part is he knows if I roll back onto my left side mama wants to sleep more and he snuggles close and will let me sleep...until I roll over again then we start the snuggle process and all the morning kisses until I say "let's go potty" and then our day has officially started


Aww, im a little jealous, i'm not gonna lie!!! We only let Marley on the couch not our bed, and sometimes i really wish we let him on the bed so i could get morning and evening snuggle time!:wub:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Sparkles doesn't care, really..
Jaeger stares at me until my eyes open, then he beats me up, runs around the bed, give me a black eye and slobbers all over me. 

Yep, that's how I start my day.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*The stare*

I get "the stare". Pyzon is already laying on her stomache waiting on the door to open to go out while Kana has the stareing duty. I guess it works. As soon as I open my eyes, she goes to the door and waits with Pyzon. If I don't get up, Pyzon (the older, more wiser) comes and gives me the stare while Kana is off to the side watching as if to try and learn the finer points of stareing.

Stareing? Is that the way you spell it? Don't runs across the word often.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Anja - the dominant one - picks up the largest ball she can fit in her mouth (something like a Cuz) and shoves it -gently- in my face. When I get out of bed she drops the ball and gives me an excited good morning smooch (it's almost as if she is saying "I'm so happy you are still alive!!!") Poor Conor would like to give me a nuzzle, but she won't let him: he has to wait until I'm on my feet and she has had her moment. 
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

During the week, hubby gets up first and all 3 dogs & cat stay in the bedroom with me. My alarm goes off and Kiya is sitting there waiting for me to take the gate down & set her free, she sleeps gated off inbetween the bed & the wall so I can hear if she has a seizure. As I start getting dressed Apache has already burried his head on me and Lakota lazzily gets up from her bed stretching & yawning. As I make my way to the door I remind them not to step on the kitty who is also crowding the door by this time.
The weekends are a whole different story. Lakota hasn't figured out that we don't have to get up at 5am on saturday & sunday. 
So I am usually woken between 5:30 & 6:30 (she's getting better most of the time its closer to 6:30) by her laying on my back. Then she jumps into Kiya's area to give Kiya kisses. Then it's back on top of me. I try to snuggle her and tell her to lay still but she doesn't stay still for long. I guess she figured we slept long enough and its time to get up.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

DWP said:


> Stareing? Is that the way you spell it? Don't runs across the word often.


Staring - I cheat I open another tab & do a google search


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Bunny will usually end up wrapped around me and I will eventually wake up to a gentle kiss. Here's a pic which is pretty typical for her.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Sophie is the first to wake me with incessant sloppy kisses to make sure I am really waking up. The other two follow by nudging me first and then giving me brief kisses. Then the stare starts, asking for permission to jump on the bed. While they are free to use the bed during the day while I am not in it, they know that mommy sometimes needs a bit of space (NOT a morning person) and permission will need to be granted.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Rogue bounds out of her crate, throws her head up, and goes 'ROOO ROOOOOO"

I think she thinks she is part husky....


----------



## jackinstuff69 (May 4, 2011)

gunther jumps on the bed nudges me then stares at me if that does not work he will jump on off the bed till i tell him stop it then he will start barking non stop till i get up

my bella will follow gunther at that point and bark till i take them out
i work nite's
and sleep all morning there on my schedual but some times bella playes i gotta pee every hour shes 8 months old and can hold it i get fed up with taking her out after 4 am then tell her thats enought go lay down she will throw herself down on the ground let out a few big sighs and sleep


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Echo sleeps on the floor beside my bed. When she wants me to get up, she'll lay her head/chin on the bed close to my face. If that doesn't work, she follows up with a gigantic tongue sweep -- works every time.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ours are crated in the bedroom so WE can decide when we want to get up. They will stay there quietly until the last person gets up, usually me. Tom gets up for work about a half hour before I do, and on days off I like to sleep in even later. Without the crates they'd be jumping up and down on my head HOURS before I'm ready to get up, lol! 

Today Tom came in and let them out of their crates while I was in bed still thinking about getting up. After the yawns and stretches Keefer ran over and rubbed against the bed, sticks his nose in my eye and gives me kisses on the face while moaning and groaning. Halo immediately runs to the bed and rolls around on it - her usual morning ritual, with or without a person there. I made a video of it last year because it's so cute:


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

If Frodo is already in the bed, he will crawl up to me and spoon. That lasts about 3 minutes then he'll start whining. If he was on his bed, he'll come and put chin on side of bed and make little whines and I'll open my eyes to him staring at me and he'll start the tail wagging. Frodo has never bothered daddy in the morning, only momma. Once I let him out of room, he nudges my son's door open and he'll stick his nose under the covers and whine til he pets him, if he ignores him then he'll jump on the bed and start pawing the covers off him.


----------



## Ribrustler (May 5, 2011)

Koko is crated at night and sleeps upstairs in my daughters loft room. When I get up for work @ 5:30 a.m. I go to her kennel and open the door and she slinks out unto my lap and lays on her back for 10 minutes of belly rubs - then we go outside. I literally cradle her like a baby and rub her belly. The only probelm is that now she is almost 6 months old and is getting heavy!!!


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

I hate setting my alarm, so my DH sets his!  The minute the alarm goes off, Draco jumps up and goes to my husband's side of the bed for rubs and kisses. If he sees me move, he'll bolt over to my side of the bed and stick his nose in my face for licks and rubs. When we are sufficiently awake for his liking, usually after one of us says "good morning, Draco", he pounces on his binky (a stuffed dog that makes barking and panting noises if you squeeze it just right) and rotates it to make the sound go and he prances back to me to present this wonderful toy and entice me to get up and PLAY!  
We usually get up around that time and I let him outside for potty and start the day. 

AEA - totally hear ya about the neighbors & the robe.. I can't tell you how many times I've gone out back with Draco in my nightgown and husband's sandals. I figure, if they're gonna look, they might as well get a good show!


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sonar has started to sleep in a little later each day. But most mornings our door is shut because he will barge in and demand that we get up and let him go chase the squirrels in the backyard. He becomes more patient each day. If the door is open he will come in about 8am and give a little excited whine, run to my side of the bed and find my hand, gives me kisses and waits to be loved. Then I normally have him jump up to have quick snuggles before getting up for the day. :wub:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Generally I get up and let them out first then go back to bed so it's not an issue. If Allie decides I'm sleeping too long, she puts her snout up onto the pillow around an inch from my face, and let out a loud belch. 

Really high class. 

Jelpy


----------



## mcavan (Nov 2, 2005)

Navarre usually is on the bed at night until the TV goes off then moves on to one of the MANY dog beds on the bedroom floor. Both dogs know we are much happier when we decide when we get up and not them so neither he or Jazz ever "bug us" to get up...BUT the second he knows one or both of us is REALLY awake and make eye contact we get the flying leap on to the bed, the throwing of his 80 pounds on his side and then the what we refer to as the "walrus" noises begin!! It is very loud, guttural, moans, groans, with sighs, and more....the noises that can come out of this dog in the morning are totally AMAZING!! LOL happy kissing, wanting a tummy rub and just full of pure happiness at the start of another day in the life of Navarre...his eyes are always so bright and a huge GSD smile..what a great way to start each and every day!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

When we are getting up during the week,Daisy is the last out of bed,w/age comes priveleges. Lucky during the week once I'm up does the LuckyHug, rubbing against legs ad arms till you hug back. On weekends if we sleep later then 7:30 both do the pillow pop.Put snout under king size pillow and push up then walk around the bed pressing on it.When Daisy was younger she would jump up on us if invited but the pillow top king size is a little to high for my gallant but senior girl.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I confuse my poor dog in the morning. 

I am one of those who loves, loves the SNOOZE button. I'm fond of hitting it at least twice. When he hears the alarm, his front paws are up on the bed (he sleeps on the floor beside the bed OR more recently, in my clean clothes basket - think it's time for a dog bed? :laugh and starts giving me sloppy kisses and all I hear is the smack, smack, smack of his tail against the dresser. 

I pull him up on the bed, we spoon,, he jumps back down until the snooze runs its course, repeat above.

It's the dumbest morning routine ever hehe.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I get up at 5 a.m. for work and her breakfast time is 6. On weekends, if I sleep in too long, she'll start whining and grunting and harrassing the cats, until I get up. Then, when I move, she'll run and give me kisses and get all excited. The cats are in on it too. If we don't get up or ignore their stares or noises, they'll start hopping back and forth over the baby gate making sure to hit it each time over.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Addie always wakes up and has her "good morning ears" which is that happy expression where they lay their ears back and look up at you. It is so so sweet. She is all sleepy and warm and her nose is warm and we just snuggle. It is SO hard to get out of bed in the morning when she's feeling snuggly. :wub:

This was taken this morning.. She was spooning me with her head across my neck and it was the BEST way to wake up. I love her soooooo much!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

AddieGirl said:


> Addie always wakes up and has her "good morning ears" which is that happy expression where they lay their ears back and look up at you. It is so so sweet. She is all sleepy and warm and her nose is warm and we just snuggle. It is SO hard to get out of bed in the morning when she's feeling snuggly. :wub:
> 
> This was taken this morning.. She was spooning me with her head across my neck and it was the BEST way to wake up. I love her soooooo much!


Happy ears, yes! :laugh:

What a great pic, just adorable!!! She looks so in love...! That is the greatest way to wake up!


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

Sometimes I can sneak the dogs into bed with us but usually I can't (I'm an insomniac so I go to bed around 3am, most nights). When they aren't with me, all 4 sleep in my daughter's room.

She leaves for school as we are showering for the morning so they whimper and whine and scratch at our bedroom door. Sheva, the GSD will also "talk" through the door (makes me smile, every time, not gonna lie).

When we are ready, we have to start telling her to sit or when the door is opened we would be knocked down, door and all! She makes that loud happy whining sound as she sort of pounces around, then runs to her bone to bring it and drop it at (usually on) my feet. She will also get barky if the other dogs are getting too friendly with momma or for too long. Cracks me up.

Just bc it's kinda cute, the two Pomeranians jump up and down on their back legs, bouncing off me and the Chinese crested just walks around me with a smile on his face (also cracks me up every time). I love my mornings!!


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

What's spooning? 

Anyway, Sasha is trusted out of her crate at night. She sleeps next to my bed and is really good for 17 weeks. Every morning when the alarm goes off she sort of waits and stares. I hit snooze a few times (my alarm is set for 5:30 am.) Around 6 a.m. she knows I'm going to get up so at that point she jumps in my bed and I get the full licked face, wagging tail and she tends to dive under the covers while whining. I love mornings with Sasha.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Haha I love this question!

When I first got Sasha we kept her crate in the garage (Grammy still had hopes that her grandpup would only be in the garage and in the kitchen....needless to say she gave into those big brown eyes and now just grumbles about the hair lol) and my mom would get up first in the morning so she would let her out of the crate and take her outside to potty. She would then run to my shut door and fuss/cry at my door. If I wouldn't open the door she would then run and tattle to my mom, who would then get up and open up my bedroom door. Then she would run over to me and start to fuss. If I rolled over I would get one really long squeak as a warning that I was about to be body slammed. She would then jump up and lay longwise on top of me and lick my face until I got up. It was pretty cute  I miss that.

Ever since she's been allowed to sleep in the house, and especially now that it's just the two of us and she has no one to tattle to, she just comes over to my side of the bed and whines and gives kisses until I get up. Then I get lots of kisses and we have some lovin' time. Then it's time for one of us to have kibble and one of us to have coffee.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

AddieGirl said:


> Addie always wakes up and has her "good morning ears" which is that happy expression where they lay their ears back and look up at you. It is so so sweet. She is all sleepy and warm and her nose is warm and we just snuggle. It is SO hard to get out of bed in the morning when she's feeling snuggly. :wub:
> 
> This was taken this morning.. She was spooning me with her head across my neck and it was the BEST way to wake up. I love her soooooo much!



That is so cute! I love it when they cuddle  Sasha is stingy with her cuddling so every time she does it just melts my heart. :wub:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

AddieGirl said:


> Addie always wakes up and has her "good morning ears" which is that happy expression where they lay their ears back and look up at you. It is so so sweet. She is all sleepy and warm and her nose is warm and we just snuggle. It is SO hard to get out of bed in the morning when she's feeling snuggly. :wub:
> 
> This was taken this morning.. She was spooning me with her head across my neck and it was the BEST way to wake up. I love her soooooo much!


Great picture. I'm sure Abby would do the same if we allowed her on the bed. Abby usually decides it is time to get up at around 4:30 with wags and licks and usually she is right. On weekends I take her out to pee and go back to bed and she is fine with that. For a while.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

JulieBays said:


> What's spooning?


from wikianswers: 

"Spooning; the definition I'm aware of, is when one person lies on their side with their back to the other person. Usually with legs bent a little. 

Then the other person lies facing the same way, their face to the first persons back. But they are front to back and "cuddling." 

They fit together like spoons. It's just a way of saying cuddling really. "


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Great picture. I'm sure Abby would do the same if we allowed her on the bed. Abby usually decides it is time to get up at around 4:30 with wags and licks and usually she is right. On weekends I take her out to pee and go back to bed and she is fine with that. For a while.



Thanks  Wow, 4:30 is earrrrrrrrrrly... 0.o


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

chelle said:


> Happy ears, yes! :laugh:
> 
> What a great pic, just adorable!!! She looks so in love...! That is the greatest way to wake up!


Thank you! 

I wish I knew how to multi-quote in one reply... :-/


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> That is so cute! I love it when they cuddle  Sasha is stingy with her cuddling so every time she does it just melts my heart. :wub:


Thank you! Addie is the same way. Most of our cuddling is in the mornings. After that, she is done, LOL.


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

AddieGirl said:


> I wish I knew how to multi-quote in one reply... :-/


The little tab next to the quote tab that has a "-" symbol in it allows you to multi-quote!  I had to have my husband help me - he's more of a forum guy. lol. Hope that helps!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

APCURLS said:


> The little tab next to the quote tab that has a "-" symbol in it allows you to multi-quote!  I had to have my husband help me - he's more of a forum guy. lol. Hope that helps!


Are you serious?? I was right clicking, opening multiple windows, copying and pasting.... oh DUHHHHHHHHHHHH but thanks!


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

lol. I know!! I felt dumb when my husband showed me in two minutes after I'd been cursing a storm for a good half hour because things weren't working / copy-pasting.. Ugh!!


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

I usually sleep on my back so Kona will lay next to me and lick my neck. If i don't respond she gets on my back and pushed her muzzle under my face and tried to lick me some more. If i still won't respond she starts whining and gets a case of the zoomies and runs from one side of the bed to the other doing her "whiny bark" and nips at my arms and legs and jumps on me. 

To say the least I try to respond before she gets all crazy lol. No clue why she does it to me, she doesn't do this to my husband she just kindly sits there and licks him and then goes back to sleep in the bathroom if he doesn't pay attention.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

He usually sleeps in his crate or his kennel. 

So he runs out of it, rampages around the house picking up things off the floor and throwing them until he's found a suitable thing to hold. He usually knocks something over in the process. It's unpleasant.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie sleeps in the hall between all the bedrooms. Usually when he wakes up, he starts with a small hummphhh a couple of times, then he sits at the door and talks argargargowowowow until I get up. When I open the door he starts dancing all around me in circles, and then I get the morning face wash from him.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Cookie would ask to be let out. Once she had to go really badly and was nosing me all over. She pressed her face against my face and ended up getting my mouth...woke me up right away I tell you!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL. he's like a wild boar when i let him out of his crate in the morning and he picks things up and throws them and bites on snickers and then he bolts for the back door and i stick them both outside to go to the bathroom while i get their food together and then i open the door and he runs as fast as he can back to his crate where he eats lol


----------



## SpookyKris (Sep 27, 2020)

MarleyGSD said:


> A recent post made me curious how your puppers greets you in the morning.
> 
> To me, theres nothing better than a 'good morning, blow-through-the-nose' from my guy. Marley sleeps on the couch in the other room, then around 6:30 he mosies on into the bedroom while dragging his paws (all in sleepy mode), plops on his doggy bed. sleeps for about 2.2 seconds....and thennnnnnn.... comes to my side of the bed, places his head on the bed directly 1 inch away from mine, and gives a really big BIG breath of air through his nose.....HAHA and i wake up and get a kiss!! i love him sooo much!:wub:
> 
> How do your buddies say good morning mom/dad!?!?


Our 8 month old, Topper, wakes me up by nibbling on my hands! Don’t know if this is a normal or common GSD trait to have, but he loves playing with and “attacking” hands and nibbling on fingers! He doesn’t do it hard, but if he’s playing too aggressively, he can get a good grab on your thumbs! Every morning I’m awakened to him nuzzling my hands as if he’s trying to get me to play back with him. At night, I’d he’s super tired, he will grab my thumb and suck on it and leave it resting in his mouth and falls asleep! Maybe he was weaned from his mother too soon? We adopted him from the humane society at 8 weeks but he was rescued from the Wild also- so no history on him.


----------



## Kray1975 (May 12, 2021)

Mine starts with licks in the face with a paw on the face if that doesnt wake me up she will put her head on my neck and go back to sleep then starts with licks again


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Cold wet nose or tongue in my ear.


----------



## ripwolf (Mar 24, 2020)

drparker151 said:


> Cold wet nose or tongue in my ear.


Zeus sleeps in bed w/ me. When we 1st go to bed he aligns himself w/me his head at my feet. I move around a lot at night so I guess he gives up & sleeps with his head on the other pillow. Somewhere between 630-7, he licks whatever is not covered by the sheet ie hands, face. If that doesn't do it, he sighs loudly & jumps off the bed & throws his full 90lbs against the mattress, which gets me up. He is so glad to see & be with me, the crazily wagging tail what a great way to start the day!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

2011 thread but i’ll bite….
Keystone doesn’t wake me up, lol. He isn’t a morning “person” so i usually have to ask him if he wants to eat or needs to potty then he’s up like lightening. Otherwise he waits until he hears me put on pants.
On weekends, only if i get up then return to bed to sleep in longer or read, he’ll get out of bed, come to my side and i get the stare.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

As soon as I move Shadow smashes into me, and proceeds to lick/bite my face-mostly my nose and chin- while growling/whining. Then she rams her head into my ribs, does a somersault so her butt hits my face and then wiggles her way down the mattress until her lower back is lined up with my hand. She then growls at me until I rub her back. If I stop she barks/growls until I continue. I need to complete the massage before I am allowed to get up. 
Hang on not done yet
Once my feet are on the floor she jumps down so I can rub her belly with my feet. If I fail to complete this properly she barks and nibbles my toes. Hard.
Again, violently affectionate!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Sutter Cain does the "I gotta go pee" dance in front of the door and squeaks at me. That's MY good morning.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am almost always waking up first they follow occasionally if I sleep late I may find someone sitting on me but it’s rare. They are usually sleeping right next to me. Max was a pup that would wake up pee every two hours at night when he was 8 weeks old to go outside as he never messed in his crate. So it was gift he slept as long as I did they both do. Max would love to wake up the kids for school he would be helper when they were little and jump on the bed and give them kisses till the woke up . Now they wake up all on their own time really flies.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Rabidwolfie said:


> Sutter Cain does the "I gotta go pee" dance in front of the door and squeaks at me. That's MY good morning.


Same here - Django waits for me to open the crate, does a drive by snarf of my knees then goes to the patio door to be let out. I’ll get a small bark or some back and forth running if I’m too slow with shoes.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Neither dog moves until I do, it's fantastic. 
But I'm always up between 7 and then maybe 8 on the weekend. Still amazing that they'll happily settle for 8 hours.

Harley never moves until I do but I caught him once quietly almost imperceptibly whining at me under his breath; so quiet you could barely hear it. It was actually funny but I let him know I heard, wasn't a fan and it hasn't happened again as far as I know......these dogs are smart. He also does the nose snort that others have mentioned. Harley likes to then put his feet up on the bed and get ear rubs, then ready to go out.

Rogan also rarely moves until I do but he's more aggressive in "encouraging" me to get moving. His snout push is legendary and his paw thrown without thought can do serious damage  
He'll attempt to get his body up beside me with his back paws on the ground and started rolling around on me but I prefer to meet him where he is, not the other way around.

I doubt there's been more than a single day or two in the last 40 years where I haven't been outside and in the woods with my dogs within 3 minutes of waking....cold, sick, rain, doesn't matter. It's just how we start the day.


----------

